# questions



## jcarpenter (Apr 13, 2011)

Coming down on Wednesday and staying the weekend for a wedding. Haven't fished much in the Myrtle area, so got a few questions.

Other than the long a s s walk to the jetty at Huntington, where are some other decent areas to surf fish? Is Huntington better now than Myrtle's park for just general surf fishing?

How about surf fishing in Myrtle's city limits?

Last one, is anyone on here fishing there this week? Would love to get up with someone that has a little more surf experience. You will get the joy out of me trying out a cast net for the first time...lol


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

There is 60 mile of beaches on the grand strand.
Where in myrtle you staying? 
I'm fishing behind the Holiday Inn since Sept 14th & will be fishing that area until Nov15th
I have caught at least 100 fish from the surf.
Blues,Whiting, weakfish , pompanos ,6 Stingrays up to 50lbs,
Shark , Spanish mackral & lizard fish.
All fish caught on finger mullet fillet but the Spanish caught on a kastmaster 
I'm usealy down there just about everyday.
Not bragging but I get more fish being I haven't seen anyone out cast me on the beach.
11' rod a good 100 plus yards using 30lb braid.


----------



## BigRig (Aug 14, 2012)

what tide is best to fish Holiday Inn in SS?


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

Just curious, can stingrays be eaten?


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Gary Carrier said:


> Just curious, can stingrays be eaten?


Yeah, i eat em right into the cooler then right onto my shark rig for bait


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

people do eat them supposedly taste like scallops but a more rubbery texture. This is what I have heard but never tried it myself. The stingers on them scere me


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

Flytyingguy1 said:


> There is 60 mile of beaches on the grand strand.
> Where in myrtle you staying?
> I'm fishing behind the Holiday Inn since Sept 14th & will be fishing that area until Nov15th
> I have caught at least 100 fish from the surf.
> ...


Nice info. I would like to know. Evidently there are different theories for surf fishing. I guess it depends on what type of fish you are after. Could someone enlighten me on this? I have read elsewhere that a lot of times the fish are waiting just beyond the first breaker. I have also read you can fish the suds. In other words heaving it a hundred yards versus behind the first breaker is contradictory. Fishrxdr reports using big heavers while also catching more than he could count in 3 days of fishing 10-11 to 10-14.


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

I like fishing with a 2oz weight the lighter the better for me anyway.
People say the sinkers don't hold if the tide is rough.
I find the frog tongue sinkers to work the best as far as holding bottom.i feel you have a better advantage if you can get out there.
More water to work with . I've seen guys catch fish in the suds 20 yards out bit when there not biting if you can get further out in deep 
Water you have a better chance of getting something.
I got another ray today which stripped me clean of my hook & sinker.
Fun to catch but a PITA to deal with.
Fishing was slow going today 6 blues that you can't give away ,1 whiting & 1 weakfish.
Where's all the Sunshine? 
Oh well tomorrow's another day.
Tight Lines


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks very much for your reply! Best of luck!


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Gary Carrier said:


> Nice info. I would like to know. Evidently there are different theories for surf fishing. I guess it depends on what type of fish you are after. Could someone enlighten me on this? I have read elsewhere that a lot of times the fish are waiting just beyond the first breaker. I have also read you can fish the suds. In other words heaving it a hundred yards versus behind the first breaker is contradictory. Fishrxdr reports using big heavers while also catching more than he could count in 3 days of fishing 10-11 to 10-14.


The holiday inn in surfside has some great structure in front of it a few hundred yards off the beach. trout and other fish stack on it in the fall. They do come closer to the beach off the rocks though. Can only keep 1 trout a day now so dont know if boats still hit it like they used too.

Capt Qtrs in MB has rocks you cast to at low tide to catch stacked up summer trout. Very fun to catch. You wont find many harder fighters at 12 inches like trout.

In the otherwise mostly featureless myrtle surf I do best behind the breakers.


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

Not quite sure where you get the keep 1 per day trout rule ? Current 2013-2014 DNR Regs say 10 per person per day with a Spotted Seatrout
May not be harvested by gig Dec. – Feb.
10 per person per day
14-inch TL
May only be taken by rod & reel and gig....

one per day Weakfish is
1 per person per day
12-inch TL

http://www.eregulations.com/southcarolina/huntingandfishing/size-catch-limits/


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

beady said:


> Not quite sure where you get the keep 1 per day trout rule ? Current 2013-2014 DNR Regs say 10 per person per day with a Spotted Seatrout
> May not be harvested by gig Dec. – Feb.
> 10 per person per day
> 14-inch TL
> ...


Ive always called weakfish a summer trout and a spotted sea trout a winter trout. What I have always called them and heard them called. I use the generic term trout for both of them too
. Sorry for the mixup


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

No problem just want to make sure that new fisherman and ladies know the correct rules for fishing
to avoid and DNR problems while fishing.....


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

http://www.dnr.sc.gov/marine/species/index.html 

Pictures if anyone wishes to see all
the species and what they look like and their behaviors of each fish


----------



## gomlin (Sep 17, 2013)

So....I'm from Ohio and looking forward to surf fishing this May in MB. Looking at those drawings in the link weakfish look A LOT like the spotted trout. Is there something I missed? I don't wanna run afoul of the law taking the wrong fish


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

gomlin said:


> So....I'm from Ohio and looking forward to surf fishing this May in MB. Looking at those drawings in the link weakfish look A LOT like the spotted trout. Is there something I missed? I don't wanna run afoul of the law taking the wrong
> fish


Can produce some confusion for sure
Specks (speckled trout): spots on tails, irregular pattern on sides with the spots
Weakfish: more a "diagonal" pattern (DNR calls it "wavy," Ok) with the spots, never caught one with spots on the tail either


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

View attachment 10410


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

beady said:


> http://www.dnr.sc.gov/marine/species/index.html
> 
> Pictures if anyone wishes to see all
> the species and what they look like and their behaviors of each fish


Nice link, we need to share this every now & then. Also, anglers from out of state (SC) remember its illegal to shark fish in Horry Co., ..... NC line to southern end of Garden City & into Murrells Inlet is Georgetown co. Just want to save you gas money (fine). Fish On! Keith


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)




----------

